# Pannier recommendations please



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Recently purchased a Raleigh Roper and am outfitting it for light touring and Grocery getting. Goal this year is to get rid of one car and this is my start. There are so many different brands out there. Obviously I recognize Ortlieb as one of the better brands out there but are there others I am missing? I don't want cheap crap that I will end up replacing in a year. I am not afraid to fork over good money for a quality product. Only looking for rears right now.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

can't say enough good things about Jannd


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

I think the demands of touring and grocery-getting are different enough that it's worthwhile to have different panniers for each discipline. I find touring panniers are fine for commuting, but for grocery shopping, while they'll work, purpose-made grocery panniers are a whole lot better.

My favorite touring and commuting panniers are Ortliebs. I use front panniers on the rear for commuting.

For grocery shopping, the Arkel Shopper solved every problem I had, and even some I didn't know I had.

Also, Arkel takes a diffferent approach to touring panners than Ortlieb. You may prefer many smaller compartments to Ortleib's one big empty space.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Bruce, I am discovering that you are probably correct. I just purchased a Tubus rack and the Ortlieb are pretty much guaranteed to fit. As for Groceries I have found several now that fit the bill. This is turning in to quite the learning experience.


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

Another vote for Ortliebs which I used for touring and shopping ... don't shop enough to warrant shopping specific panniers and do wonder if there is so much difference to justify the mullah anyway.

On the rear I use Ortlieb's Bike-Packer Plus panniers 










and on the front I have gone with Ortlieb Spors-Packer Plus panniers.










Andrew


----------



## Roar (Sep 12, 2009)

I occasionally shop with my Ortlieb Classic Rollers.

I like them because they are sturdy and totally stuffable. Sometimes I can't close them because I have so much stuff in them but they don't fold or fall over, so it works out. However, as someone pointed out, they don't have any compartments. I have find I have to pack carefully. (No eggs on the bottom...)

I commute with them daily and I love, love them. Nothing ever gets wet and they have held up to abuse incredibly well.


----------



## greggJ (Jun 30, 2006)

I've been using Detours panniers for the past few years and like them a lot. Detours - Alternate Routes for Your Ride


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

rward325 said:


> As for Groceries I have found several now that fit the bill. This is turning in to quite the learning experience.


IME, the store experience is what counts. Any pannier can carry your stuff home.

I like the Arkels because of the latch system. I can operate the latch with one hand while I hold and position the pannier with the other. This comes in handy at the store. 

I lock up my bike, remove the panniers, open them and flop them into a cart. I fill them as I shop. At the checkout, I empty them on to the belt and the cashier fills them again, just as they would any other customer-provided bag. Back at the bike, I unlock the bike, put the lock in a pannier, then just drop the panniers on the rack. There's absolutely no fussing with the loaded pannier. They come of the bike at home just as easily.

I was skeptical of the absence of lower mounting hardware, but in actual use, it's a non-issue. The weight of the groceries holds the panniers against the rack. There's no sway.


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

brucew said:


> For grocery shopping, the Arkel Shopper solved every problem I had, and even some I didn't know I had.


I have an Arkel Utility Basket which I like a lot. Plenty of space for groceries for a family of four and with care you can fit a six-pack and a bottle of red with the groceries. I take it in the store and have it filled up there so no need to use plastic bags. I have a few other Arkel products and they seem very sturdy and have taken years and years of use and abuse with no problems whatsoever. For touring, I use Ortlieb rollers which also are great.


----------



## SSr in Kansas (Jan 22, 2004)

Axiom's have been solid for me


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Kurious Oranj said:


> I have an Arkel Utility Basket which I like a lot.


I was all set to buy a pair of those, then they came out with the Shopper. I like that the Shopper folds. Much easier to store in my closet.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

Dang. I wish that came in a 61. Especially in that "color" scheme. Rant muted.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

The only panniers I have are Novarra brand. They do alright as all purpose bags, but I think the recommendations here for a shopping specific bag have a lot of merit. Regular panniers have a fair amount of room, but when you are trying to stuff groceries in them they aren't ideal as they don't have a flat bottom so it can be tricky to maximize the space utilization. Also, mine have a top pocket area that folds over and buckles over the main bag. That can be a pain to deal with as it's trying to fall over when I'm trying to put groceries in.... and then if it's too full I can't buckle it.

Those Arkel Shoppers look great. Looks like I could take that right in to the store and use it as a shopping bag (which is a great way to make sure I don't buy more than I could carry). If I used the bike for shopping more often I'd probably pick up a set of those or similar.

A trailer is also a great way to move groceries. Totally different from panniers but very useful for moving large loads (you know, in case you want to buy a pallet of energy bars at Costco).


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

nonsleepingjon said:


> . . .
> A trailer is also a great way to move groceries. Totally different from panniers but very useful for moving large loads (you know, in case you want to buy a pallet of energy bars at Costco).


This. I love panniers for office commute and touring. But the Burley kid trailer I bought from Craigs list a few years back is da bomb for weekly shopping. It's like loading groceries into the trunk of your father's Oldsmobile.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm a fan of Ortlieb Backrollers. The durability is great. I use them for both shopping, commuting and touring. I wouldn't buy a pannier that isn't waterproof for commuter and touring duty. I like knowing that my gear is dry and the Ortlieb's do that.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Bushwacker Anchorage Panniers.* 2400 cu in. Several pockets, water resistent (use XL Zip Lock bags). The 3 bags are connected so you can carry the panniers over one arm while you manouver the bike onto the train with the other. A great convenience. Perfect for a month in Europe.

Bushwhacker USA - Panniers
It is misidentified as a "Yukon" on page 2 of the web page. Order direct for great prices.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Another vote for Axiom.

I recommend AGAINST the Banjo Bros. grocery panniers. I picked up a pair of these cheap from my LBS a few years ago and am generally displeased. Yes, they hold a ton of groceries but the hooks are too small and there isn't a locking lever to secure them to the rack. They bounce off the rack if I don't use some additional securing straps.


----------



## longlegged (Feb 8, 2012)

I like Ortlieb classics


----------



## Whodat (Oct 13, 2011)

Bontrager City Grocery Bag. Half the price of the Arkels, & larger. They just clip to the top of the rack. Very simple & quick, but secure. No bottom mounting hardware, but as Bruce said about the Arkels, that hasn't been an issue. (Only caveat might be that my ride from the store is usually short & smooth). They fold flat for storage & are fine to use in-store.


----------

